

Boeing reveals "the biggest breakthrough in biofuels ever" - hKIgB645HG
http://www.energypost.eu/exclusive-report-boeing-reveals-biggest-breakthrough-biofuels-ever/

======
ph0rque
This is really exciting: using salt water in an aquaponics system to produce
fish and biofuel in the deserts.

